# Mathews Reezen New Bow??



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok I have a mathews hyperlite on layaway and i found a reezen at the local shop for only $729 and i havnt shot it yet and dont no wut it shoots like do u think i will like it more than the hyperlite and my arrows are at like 29 inches and i am wondering wut i shood get them cut to and my friend and i did the math and thought i shood cut em to 25 and a 1/2 inches??

WUT TO DO?????


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I havnt shot a reezen so I don't know how it shoots. But with your arrows the most common length to start is while at full draw have an inch of shaft past your rest. However this will change the spine of the arrow and it will become stiffer. Talk to the guys at your shop what they think would be best.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i shot the reezen, monster, dxt, and z7. personally i thought the reezen had the worst draw, the DXT (basically the older version of a hyperlite) and the z7 were comparable but i like my speed and the longer ata of the monster really got me, so my monster is on layaway now. Go shoot the bow first, its all about personal opinion


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't thing $729 is that good of a price. Around here they sell for $650 new.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i would rather have a reezen than a hyperlite but thats me


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> I don't thing $729 is that good of a price. Around here they sell for $650 new.


Wow I wish we had prices like that here...The bow is $800 bucks new-bare......anyways The reezen is a good shooter, go shoot it and you decide though.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would say check AT classifieds, in my opinion


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you probably can't cut them that short for a 27 in draw, my arrow are 25.25 and i have a 26" draw, you could probably cut them to 26.25 and be allright, but about the bow choice, I would probably go with the reezen since the roller guard somewhat smoothens the draw and doesn't cause near the amount of friction a cable guard does plus the reezen is faster, but the best thing would be is to go and shoot both of them and decide on it then if it comes down to that.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah but they dont have any at the local shop he ordered it for me and if i shoot it i dont think they can sell it "new" so i dont think i can shoot it


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

as far as the 2 bows, they are surely diff, i have not shot the hyper, but had a dxt and a reezen. i enjoyed the stability of the reezen, longer ata and held better, but thought the draw cycle of the dxt was better, however on those 40 +yd shots the dxt was harder for me to hold down, so i moved to the reezen for that reason. now for hunting i want my dxt back for the smaller ata and the smooth draw, if you are going to hunt the vast majority of the time, stay with the hyper or find a dxt, if you are a 50/50 shooter imo i would steer you to the reezen. as far as the arrow legnth, i start long and shoot donwn adjusting for the best tears, or lack of, to get the right weight.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> I don't thing $729 is that good of a price. Around here they sell for $650 new.


Wow wana send one down here JK
bowtechcaptain9 regrets buying his captain over the rezen
he shot one after he bought the bowtech.
but larry at fin and feather said that he doesent like the 7.0 that he shoots the 6.5.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

where do u fing theese cool moving avatars i cant find any on the internet


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sutton Outdoors said:


> where do u fing theese cool moving avatars i cant find any on the internet


Just click on your name, go to personal profile and on the left click Avatar.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sutton Outdoors said:


> Ok I have a mathews hyperlite on layaway and i found a reezen at the local shop for only $729 and i havnt shot it yet and dont no wut it shoots like do u think i will like it more than the hyperlite and my arrows are at like 29 inches and i am wondering wut i shood get them cut to and my friend and i did the math and thought i shood cut em to 25 and a 1/2 inches??
> 
> WUT TO DO?????


the reezen and hyperlite are on two completely different continents IMO the draw on the hyperlite is a little better otherwise the reezen beats it on all aspects 

as for the arrows what poundage do you shoot that will depend on what spine the arrows are and what poundage you shoot with that info we will be able to tell you what to cut the arrows to


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> the reezen and hyperlite are on two completely different continents IMO the draw on the hyperlite is a little better otherwise the reezen beats it on all aspects
> 
> as for the arrows what poundage do you shoot that will depend on what spine the arrows are and what poundage you shoot with that info we will be able to tell you what to cut the arrows to


Yep....except 1 thing you left out was we have to know the exact DL it is set to:thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yep....except 1 thing you left out was we have to know the exact DL it is set to:thumbs_up


yep forgot that thanks


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yep....except 1 thing you left out was we have to know the exact DL it is set to:thumbs_up


yep my exact DL is 27"


----------

